# Making your own trim! IS it worth it??



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Multiple piece trim is more expensive than one piece just because there is more material involved.

Poplar is a great choice for painted trim vs pine.
Pine is less expensive when you're just looking at knot riddled boards but in order to get pine knot free, you have to buy select or better which becomes more expensive than Poplar.
Poplar is typically knot free.

Choose a craftsman style carefully. I see a lot of trim that people put up as Craftsman but looks like Crapsman.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Is poplar NOT a good choice for stain? I myself would prefer paint, but my wife is leaning towards stain. I was under the impression that poplar is not a very stainable wood? Don't know why? I was explaining that in order to stain the trim we would have to upgrade to ???? (more expensive) so kicking around ideas!?

Again ANY input is accepted and appreciated!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Choose a craftsman style carefully. I see a lot of trim that people put up as Craftsman but looks like Crapsman.


Gee, I hope you don't mean MY work! :laughing: 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/oak-trimming-her-new-foyer-93313/index6/#post581596
I think it's well worth the effort to create your own trim, casements, moldings, etc. if you have the time, tools and supplies. (preferably free) The trim I'm making right now is all oak for the new foyer area, but the dining room is all walnut doors and walnut and oak trimmed windows/vertical blinds... 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f50/vertical-wood-blinds-45533/index3/

DM


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it is a good idea. I have an Arts and Crafts home and my trim is true to the ideal - elegantly simple. I have taken apart the casings on most of the widows and I really don't see why a careful person with a mitre saw and router table could not reproduce my trim. My baseboards are square cut 1 x 8s, douglas fir. I can imagine if you went for some of the more sophisticated Craftsman designs that you could easily get in over your head. Those designs might not look right in a '60s house anyways. I would check out mid century styles before I committed to anything. From what I can tell, they are experiencing somewhat of a revival.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Evil Scotsman said:


> Is poplar NOT a good choice for stain? I myself would prefer paint, but my wife is leaning towards stain. I was under the impression that poplar is not a very stainable wood? Don't know why? I was explaining that in order to stain the trim we would have to upgrade to ???? (more expensive) so kicking around ideas!?
> 
> Again ANY input is accepted and appreciated!


Poplar is a great wood to stain!!
Many times it is stained to look like cherry or walnut because the grains are so similar.
You just have to be careful when your picking out the boards. You want to pay attention to the mineral and sap wood which is the darker vein.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

For the office in my house I made flat trim from 3/4 inch subfloor. With a little wood filler and a coat of paint, you have to examine it pretty closely to figure out that it's not solid wood. If a sheet of plywood costs $20, then 8 foot lengths of 4" wide boards ripped from it cost $1.66 each, which is way less than any other option, and they're dimensionally stable, so cracks never open up.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would say that making your own trim is more a matter of personal satisfaction, more so than a decision based from a financial aspect. 

Keep in mind it is more time consuming, and if you choose a elaborate shape, then you will not be able to buy in the future.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you EVERYONE! By all means keep the suggestions coming. I think that I AM going to make my own trim/baseboards etc with poplar. NOT VERY eleborant. That is why I like the craftsman, simple and classy without being over the top! Paint ? Stain? Really boils down to what the warden wants! :laughing: Will post pics when I come up with a design. Or if any of you have pics/designs/suggestions I am all eyes!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Craftsman style cat door


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

If it's a house you plan on living in for a very long time, I would go with the craftsman style wood trim; but I prefer painted trim as it gives a much cleaner look (IMHO). If it's just a house you were going to live in for a few years, and then sell, go with what's most affordable.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

suprvee said:


> If it's a house you plan on living in for a very long time, I would go with the craftsman style wood trim; but I prefer painted trim as it gives a much cleaner look (IMHO). If it's just a house you were going to live in for a few years, and then sell, go with what's most affordable.


When I leave this house I will be in a pine box or a coffee can! haha It will be our last house, it is paid off, has a nice size yard, garage, and I am only 11 - 12 years from retirement. :thumbup: So I am almost certain going to go with make my own trim/baseboards and will go with poplar. That is of course providing I can do it. I don't think I will have a problem though, my Dad has a router and table. I feel secure enough that I can use it at least decently. THANKS


----------

